# Hi!



## Alicev (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, my name is Alice and I'm a novice to the whole fancy mouse world. I have 10 mice at the moment (a mum, a nanny and 8 babies). My dove female was bought when she was pregnant (too early to tell), as well as another dove and white female and together they are now raising the momma mouse's babies.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.  Good luck with the babies!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to FMB!!! Baby mice are so cute, good luck to everyone in your mouse family.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi and welcome would love to see pics of your babies


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------

